# Miss Happy



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She sure is pretty!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is gorgeous and has "Failed Foster" written all over her smiling face.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Miss Happy has a face to melt your heart.

Thank you so much for fostering her-just take it one day at a time and whatever is meant to happen will.

She is ADORABLE!! So very sorry for the loss of your other little girl-I'm sure
she is happy you are caring for Miss Happy


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> She is gorgeous and has "Failed Foster" written all over her smiling face.


 Agree,she can make you happy.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Miss Happy is a beautiful girl. Thank you for taking her in.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Miss Happy is adorable. Looks like she is very content and, indeed, happy right where she is. I'm sure she is great therapy for your aching hearts and I'm sure sweet Katie is most pleased.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a very pretty girl and looks happy to be where she is at. I love her big smile.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She looks very happy where she's at, just look at that smile!
She is adorable!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

What a great smiling face ~ looks like a keeper


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

There's that sweet baby girl..... Looking at her smile Phylis I think Miss Happy is Happy right where she is..... You and Fred have so much love to give her!!!!!! You would make a perfect home for Miss Happy and I know Sweet Katie is looking down with a big smile.... and she approves.....


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Awww, what a happy girl! You are so good to offer her a home right now. I think she appreciates it too!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

what a happy face, great smile, she seems very happy just right where she is. call it fate.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Miss Happy is soo beautiful!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

She is so pretty! You can always have children come over and play with her. All the neighborhood children come visit Brady. Good Luck!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so sorry on the passing of Miss Katie. Miss Happy sounds and looks wonderful. She is beautiful and I think she needs you as much as you need her.

Maybe you can do some volunteering with her? I know there are some Reading to Dogs programs and maybe some kind of other therapy dogs? And the kids can always come over for playdates


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

that's a wonderful idea - those reading programs are always looking for volunteers. and, since you are retired, you can get to the schools when they need you. Miss Happy would probably work out wonderful as a volunteer dog! 

and, she just looks sooooo sweeet. the name fits well!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for fostering her. If you don't feel you are the right home for her you will have the joy of finding her that perfect family with children to love her.

But you could just adopt Miss Happy and then adopt some grandchildren for her to love on!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Wishing For Miss Happy The Perfect Home ...
But ... 
Judging By The Expression On Her Sweet Face ...
She's Already Found It ...


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh Phyllis, you and Fred would be the perfect home for her and visa verca. Those pictures of her are wonderful and indicative of her personality. I meet her for about 25 seconds at Tara's and she was very happy. I think Mary picked the right name for her. Please consider having Miss Happy spend her time with you, permanently


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

There are times when I think my Summer would be happier w/ a home with kids as when she meets them she seems to adore them. But let me get up and try to leave and she abandons them and is by my side. And when my nephews are over, after the initial meet and greet and playing, she would much rather be off chasing chipmunks! 

Sometimes we impose our feelings on our dogs. My husband says when I leave for work, all of mine miss me for about a minute or two but then go about their own way (so much for me worrying about them!). Miss Happy seems very content where she is and looks as if she could speak would say she has found her forever home (just let her play w/ those 2-legged toys on occasion).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I agree with AndyFarmer and Jealous.

I think any dog would be happiest with a loving Mom and Dad home most of the time, throwing a ball around, but most importantly giving them attention, petting and love. That's you two!

You can always take her over to visit children once in awhile.

I just love her face!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You may be the perfect home for Miss Happy. She will have downtime and the neighbor's children to play with. Dogs and Children sometimes get tired of each other when they live together...LOL 

You will know if it is right. Thank you for giving her a place to stay where she feels comfortable and is willing to eat. She looks pretty happy to me!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Judging by her grin in that second photo, I'd say Miss Happy has laid claim to you and your husband. She may just be waiting for you to acknowledge that fact


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

So very sorry to hear of your loss of your Sweet Katie.
Miss Happy is precious and certainly looks like she is living up to her name. As for the children concern... Most Goldens love children. That doesn't mean they would choose to be with them all of the time. Children can be annoying! Most Goldens crave attention and affection. With you being retired you have the time to throw those balls, snuggle, train and give the stability she needs after all she has been through. I say enjoy they children when they are there, and then enjoy the time together after they go home! There are plenty of young families where the home is chaos, the parents work, the kids are in school or playing sports and the dog is left alone. Goldens do not do well alone. Bless you for fostering.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is good news for a change - we are adopting Miss Happy. She is doing terrific and is starting to recognize her name. Our plans are to have a trainer work with her on commands like come, stay, down, sit, etc. She is smart and even at 5-6 yrs old, she will learn fast. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! I knew Miss Happy was perfect for you and Fred.... Congrats...........


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats so happy for you! She is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OH (Miss) HAPPY DAY !!!!! Congratulations !!! I bet Sweet Katie is doing a happy dance at the bridge for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sweet Katie*

Swwet Katie:

You have made my day, night, etc.!!

I couldn't be happier for you, your Hubby and Miss Happy!!!!!!:You_Rock_:heartbeat:You_Rock_


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

YAY!!!! SOOOO Happy for you all and Miss Happy!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is great news. I am so happy for the three of you.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What wonderful news. Congratulations to the whole family! Katie is undoubtedly very pleased.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Hooooray!!!!! I am ever so happy for Phyllis, Fred and Miss Happy!!!!:greenboun:greenboun


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

what wonderful news! congrats!


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Goldens have a funny way of finding who they are suppose to be with. I think Miss Happy picked you.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations all around for adding a new family member. I think she picked you!


----------

